# Just joined!



## Chelseydeana (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, really excited to join this blog site. I've been lurking for a couple days now, reading interesting threads, reviews, etc.
  	A little about myself:
  	My name is Chelsey.
  	I am twenty years old.
  	From Jackson, Mississippi. 
  	Hoping to be a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder soon. (My face to face interview is Wednesday!)
  	(I stalked Spectra to get advice on the Talent Plus interview.)

  	Some other things:
  	Favorite brands: MAC, NARS, Urban Decay, Illamasqua, just to name a few.
  	Product I probably couldn't live without: MASCARA and products to define my BROWS!

  	I'm in love with makeup artistry. Every aspect about it.
  	I am looking forward to learning more, through this site and the great forums!







Happy to be apart of Specktra!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome  Enjoy Specktra...


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Chelseydeana (Oct 15, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks so much!


----------



## anne082 (Oct 16, 2012)

Chelsey! enjoy the site


----------



## jlnicolas (Nov 5, 2012)

welcome


----------

